

Ask YC: High-Level Webapp best practices? - drm237

Does anyone have any really good resources on some best practices for website development?  I'm not looking for coding/architecture/design practices but something more higher-up that outlines things like using wireframes for mockups, the interactions between the coders and the frontend designers, and if the frontend and backend progress at the same pace or is it better for one to progress ahead of the other?
I've developed a few sites and I have a system that works fairly well for me, but I was wondering what everyone else does and why you think your way works for you.  Thanks.

======
dood
I've also noticed the absence of something to fill in the gaps in existing
webapp development guides. Particularly so, with the apparent and predicted
increase in webapp startups. Seems like an opportunity for someone to pull
this stuff together.

------
joshwa
Read the archives of Signal vs. Noise...

~~~
drm237
Very true. I've gone through their posts many times and they have some good
ideas. I was hoping that people would respond to this question by describing
how they have done things in the past and what has worked for them and what
hasn't. I guess I probably should have worded it more towards that versus best
practices.

